# Rare Military "services" For Sale Apparently



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Here you go mach, a rare RFC "Services" watch.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-Rare-Unusual-Great-War-WW1-RFC-Infantry-Officers-Trench-Pocket-Watch-/251400738630?pt=UK_Collectables_Militaria_LE&hash=item3a88a6d746


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It must have belonged to Dr Who 

As you know The Services Watch Co., Ltd.,was founded it 1926/27 & that particular watch was made for Services by Kienzle in the mid -1950s


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Many of the people selling watches on eBay know very little about what they're selling. Strikes me that this is probably a misconception rather than deliberate deception. Benefit of the doubt, eh?..... or not! :big_boss:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Will Fly said:


> Many of the people selling watches on eBay know very little about what they're selling. Strikes me that this is probably a misconception rather than deliberate deception. Benefit of the doubt, eh?..... or not! :big_boss:


Not in this case, he seems quite sure of himself...

*Buy with Confidence:*

With a long association amongst the world of antiques, art and collectables I have excellent sources of fine paintings, individual antiques and interesting collectables. All of my items are well researched ensuring my buyers receive items that meet their expectations. My items are as described, allowing buyers to be assured of buying in full confidence. I will send my art and antiques anywhere in the world using reputable postal services and couriers to ensure the safe and secure delivery of your items, sometimes personally delivering them to your home myself.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's what I thought JoT, - - "all items well researched" - - :rofl2:

But then, with such good contacts, maybe he can get you an original of the Mona Lisa :yahoo:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I contacted the seller & politely pointed out their error but received no reply or change to the listing so I suppose he doesn`t care 

Edit > I have just had this from him - "Thanks Mac."

Still no change in the listing though :glare:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It obviously won`t make any difference but I had to send him this extract from his `mission statement`...

* "All of my items are well researched ensuring my buyers receive items that meet their expectations."*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

His reply... *"**Yes, thank you for your opinion. "*

I won`t be adding him to my favourite sellers list


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, it finally went for Â£57.12, I wonder what the buyer will think if they ever find out that it isn`t what they expected.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Doing a little research on this, I looked at the "seller's other items" and spotted a similar watch for sale. This one has the number "G.S.T.P F057758" on the rear case. So... a Google search on the GSTP number gave me this lot from Humbert's auction catalogue for Sep 2013:

"1148: Two Smiths "Empire" metal cased pocket watches, with subsidiary seconds dials, also a Swiss watch marked verso with a broad arrow GSTP, F057758, also another watch marked "Services". Â£30 - 40"

Four watches with an auction estimate of between Â£30-Â£40 - all presumably to go to eBay. The lot, in my experience probably went for around Â£50+, depending on the condition report, and then there's commission and VAT on the commission - plus p&p if he bid online. If he gets around Â£50 for each of these, he's made a profit. I've done this myself - but never knowingly misrepresented any of my eBay auction lots.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I noticed the other PW he`s listing with an all but identical sales pitch...



> *A Rare & Unusual Great War WW1 RFC / Infantry Officer's Trench Pocket Watch*
> 
> For consideration is this interesting Great War period antique pocket watch.
> 
> ...





> *A Rare & Unusual Great War WW1 RFC / Infantry Officer's Trench Pocket Watch*
> 
> For consideration is this rare and unusual Great War period antique pocket watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

"shadows beneath the hands" - - is a good way of getting out of saying "radiation burns - - -!"

It's maybe mis-association, like I've seen Timex listed as 1939 when the first recorded use of the name was 1954, and then only on one model, the Nurses Fob Watch.


----------

